# My flying friends..and..not so much friends.



## Markw (Jul 27, 2011)

Hello everyone! I had my first day in a long while out with my macro lens today! This is what I came back with. I hope you enjoy!

Nikon D300s
Sigma 180mm F/3.5 EX DG HSM APO IF Macro

1 To keep from having the same-old flutterby photo:






2 This was a little tiny fella. I'd say he was about 2-2.5" from tip to tip. He gave me the run around for sure!





3 This thing was carrying this enormous spider across the grass! He carried it all the way from where he was across my yard, about a 10' gap or better, to his hiding spot under my plant barrel!





4





Sorry about all the shaking and whatnot. He was moving VERY fast. I had to shuffle across the ground, all the while focusing on focusing the 180mm Macro lens, and worrying about if he has called in reinforcements to get me (I'm severely allergic to bees. I've never been stung by anything besides a honey bee I stepped on, and I don't care to! )!! But, it shows what I wanted it to with him dragging his prey home. Don't mind the clicking of my fellow Canon-shooter's focus confirmation.   I know how everyone feels about links. I'll try to get it to youtube shortly.  But just click the photo below if you're interested in the video!





Hope you enjoyed!
Please comment!
Mark


----------



## Markw (Jul 28, 2011)

1. I know the thirds rule perfectly fine. When shooting macro, the bug should fill as much of the frame as possible to get the most detail. When this happens, it may seem like the subject is centered when, in reality, the subject of the photo isn't the bug. It's the bugs face. So, the only one that's remotely centered is 2 and possibly 4. But again, filling the frame is not an option without doing so in these two situations. Crop any tighter and you lose wings or legs. Crop to the right or left and the photo isn't well composed, but extremely off balance.

2. I apologize for the lighting. There's not much I can do about the sun. No flash was used.

3.The bugs were enormous. It doesn't seem so because you can't compare their size to anything. The high f stop was needed, in this case, to get as much of both bugs in focus at one time. As you can tell, the backside of the wasp is still out of focus, even with the high f stop. Any lower and I would have lost even more detail. The last one was only for show and tell purposes anyway, as was the video. The third was the photo of the was for critique. I believe the third photo is composed very nicely, actually. 

Thank you for your time and comments.
Mark


----------



## Actinometro (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm sorry. I'll remove my post. Was trying to help, but you don't need it.

Best regards.


----------



## Markw (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh no, you didn't have to do that. I didn't mean to come across as being cross or anything of the sort. I just have a habit of sounding that way. So, my appologies if that was the case.

Mark


----------

